# waterproof non-insulated



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Any opinions on a good reasonably priced waterproof, non-insulated, boot?
Anyone had luck with one that will stay dry all day when standing in wet and mud and rain while judging?


----------



## Paul Fix (Jul 5, 2009)

Danner Pronghorn. This boot has a Gore-Tex liner that makes it 100% waterproof and they feel like a pair of tennis shoes when you put them on right out of the box, very light weight. Great for walking/hiking (Dog Training) unless you’re in need of a boot with a lot of ankle support for mountain terrain. Danner provides excellent customer service in the event you have a problem with your boots. I have had mine for years and they are still going strong.


http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/pod/0026711.shtml


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been in construction work my whole life! There is no such thing as a totally waterproof boot made of gore-tex. I've tried all almost all of them. Gore-tex boots will keep you dry if you walk through some water or are in some wet grass most of the day, but if you're standing in water for long periods of time the water eventually gets through. Brief periods in the water are ok, but not for too long of time. If you do find one let me know.


----------



## delduckdog (Oct 30, 2008)

My favorites are the 8 in pull on Bean boots, the ones with the buckles, and the 6 in Irish Setter wingshooters, gore tex and kangaroo, very light and comfortable.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

If I need a truly waterproof boot, I go with a Lacrosse Grange. I keep a couple pairs in the dog truck. For everyday wear, I have a pair of Cabela's upland boots with a gore-tex liner that work pretty well. But like the guy said, don't expect them to be truly waterproof.


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

brandywinelabs said:


> Any opinions on a good reasonably priced waterproof, non-insulated, boot?
> Anyone had luck with one that will stay dry all day when standing in wet and mud and rain while judging?




In March I bought a pair of Muck Boots from Bass Pro sort of in an "emergency" while on the way to a hunt test that was going to surely be a rain/mud fest....and it was! It rained buckets all Fri and Sat. I lived in the muck boots all day Sat from basically sun-up to sun-down and my feet stayed dry,comfortable, and warm. I'm hard to fit and I was quite impressed with them. Now when the weather warms up they are too hot to wear for and extended period.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

LaCrosse Alpha Burlys. Waterproof, lightweight, and comfortable.


----------

